# Want to know the price Norita 66



## bubbletea (Feb 11, 2010)

I own a Norita 66 kit : Body, 80mm F2, Prism Finder, Extension Tube(3)

I would maybe like to sell them, but I'm not sure what is the value of this... Some years ago, the system was quite easy to find... But now... This is kind of rare bird...

Especially with the super-duper 80mm F2 

The body has some brassing but the interior is very clean; shutter fire at all speed and seems acurate. The 80mm F2 seems very good, some dust..but the blade are beautiful. There is some haze inside that could be easily clean... The prism has some brassing as well but is very clean. The extension tube are very very clean...

So, that's it!

Thank for your advice. :hug::

I've been reading the forum for some time without writing anything


----------



## compur (Feb 11, 2010)

See:
eBay item 130361505480

And, welcome to the forum.


----------



## bubbletea (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you 

I'm still not sure if I want to sell it, thought... That's a really great piece of junk :hugs:


----------



## compur (Feb 12, 2010)

I've always admired the Norita even though I've never owned or used one.
It seems very hand-holdable which is something I like with a medium format
camera.

I do use a Pentax 67 which is a very similar design and much easier to find
lenses and accessories.


----------



## Hamtastic (Mar 14, 2010)

bubbletea said:


> I'm still not sure if I want to sell it, thought... That's a really great piece of junk :hugs:



Exactly, although I feel I can call my Norita junk because it looks like it was dragged behind a car.  I wouldn't call a clean one junk.  The photos that came out of mine were every bit as nice as the ones that came out of my P67II or Hassy 500 c/m.  It's definitely the f/2 lens that's the special part.


----------



## compur (Mar 14, 2010)

Check this out:
norita 66 camera ( new in box ) - eBay (item 380214461215)


----------

